# Wsm & Tbs



## chisoxjim (Feb 21, 2010)

Ive done maybe 40 smokes total on an older model WSM, and a 2009 WSM, and continue to be impressed. The WSM has to be the best smoker I have ever used, or eaten bbq off of(that includes Southern Prides, Gassers, Klose, offsets,Brinkmans, and electrics). 

Some folks think a charcoal smoker means alot of work, its not, fill the ring with lump and a few wood chunks mixed in, top with a lit chimney starter full of lump, wait about 15 minutes, assemble the smoker and fill the water pan, I wait another 10 minutes or so to let the temps stabalize, then I add the food. Unless I am adding more food, flipping ribs, taking off ABT's there is no reason to open the smoker. After an initial adjustment of the vents it pretty much chugs along without any other adjustments. No adding wood, etc. There is always prep work to do while the lump is goeeting going, or the short time the WSM is getting ready. I think it takes about 45 minutes total to light the WSM and get meat on the smoker. 

Yesterday i fired up the WSM @ 12:00 p.m., and ate dinner @ around 6:30. I left the smoker going to burn down the fuel since I am using it today. At 10:00 p.m. it was still chugging along @ 230 degrees kicking out the TBS, I finally had to shut down the vents to put out the coals. Looking @ the lump left it could have easily gone another 2 hours. So I got 10 hours off one fill of the ring and could have gotten 12 hours. Pretty damn impressive, or at least to me it is.

I know now why the WSM has an almost cult like following,  I am a WSM disciple.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 21, 2010)

Jim, you're not making it any easier on me. Will likely get a nice shiny brand new one.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 21, 2010)

you wont be disappointed.

Id just hate for anyone to be scared away from a charcoal smoker thinking they are too hard to use.


----------



## rickw (Feb 21, 2010)

Jim is right, it's a very nice smoker and about as simple as can be. My first was a gasser and imo the WSM is a much easier unit to use.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 21, 2010)

WSM in action, should be good for 10 hours or so.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 21, 2010)

never used one but they look like a solid cooker........


----------



## jmantbbq (Feb 21, 2010)

They are by far the easiest smoker to use. I have a clay saucer instead of water in the pan and get 14 hours easy at 225 on my 22 inch WSM. No messing with the vents either. It lets you give the attention to the meat, to make the best end product. I used to have a heavilly modified NB offsett, all I did was adjust the thing, and boy did it burn coals fast.

Jamie


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 21, 2010)

the 22's are nice, Im saving up to buy one right now.

Im doing a chicken right now,  got the WSM lit,  put the chicken on, havent touched a thing for the past 2 hours,  I can see the smoker from my couch, and its just doing its thing.


----------



## tom in nc (Feb 21, 2010)

I bought the 18" version for my first smoker and I am glad I spent the money on it.  Very easy to use as you posted Jim.  I don't have as many smokes on it as you, but I've been very happy with the WSM.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 21, 2010)

Good to hear Tom,

As I have mentioned before I borrowed a buddies this past summer for about a month and a half.  He happens to have written a book that is pretty WSM specific.  Low & Slow is the name of the book, and it is a bible for WSM users imho, even thought each WSM is unique I believe in regards to its sweet spot.

Alot of other smokers get alot of love on SMF, figured the WSM needed a thread singing its praises from those in the know.


----------



## mule86 (Feb 22, 2010)

I just got done with my first smoke ever.  18.5''  WSM.  Wow.  Had several people over, did 2 whole chickens and 3 slabs of baby backs.  They turned out great.  What an outstanding smoker.  It's even rookie proof.  I lit a charcol and added it to some coals and wood and it stayed at 225 all day.  Great smoker.


----------



## deserttoad (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been using the heck out of my 22" model, and can't say enough good things about it. All the posts are right, once you get it fired up, just stand back and let it work. I love getting 8 or 10 hours out of it, allows me to do all different things at the same time. Throw in a shoulder, then maybe some ribs, later a fattie or two, maybe some nuts.....


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the feedback guys,  sounds like you are enjoying wour WSM's

the one bad thing about the WSM is it gives too much time for this since there is no fiddling with vents, adding wood, etc...   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			









a balmy mid 30's day.


----------



## tom in nc (Feb 23, 2010)

Jim - are you talking about Low & Slow: Master the Art of Barbecue in 5 Easy Lessons?  Bought that little gem right as soon as I placed my order for my 18.5" WSM.  Love the chicken quarters marinated in mojo criollo!


----------



## acemakr (Feb 23, 2010)

You're killing me Jim.

Water in the pan; boiled or right out of the tap? Season first or go for it right out of the box? Vent settings - bottom at 1/2 and top at full?


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 23, 2010)

yes tom, 

 Gary is a good guy, and a serious BBQ guy as well.  I refer back  to "Low and Slow" almost as much as "Joy of Cooking".


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 23, 2010)

During the cold months I am using hot water from the tap to fill the water pan.  ALso I am having to run with the bottom vents open most of the time,  occasionally Ill shut them down by 1/3.  Top wide open.

I also foil the water pan for easy clean up.


----------



## 3montes (Feb 23, 2010)

I must be missing something. How is this a bad thing??


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 23, 2010)

not really bad,  other than I am typically of no use by 8:00 p.m.


----------



## 3montes (Feb 23, 2010)

Ha ha just razzing ya Jim. So you are saying no all night smokes with the wsm are advised?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Those do look like great little units to have around. I use to have a Brinkmann 7 in 1 cooker years ago that is very similar to the wsm. It was a very nice set and forget unit. It was our Sunday cooker at the campground. I would set it up at noon. Put 2 large turkey breasts in it. Walk up to the other end of the campground and play horseshoes and drink beer for 4 hours or so. Walk back down to our place and the turkey would be ready to eat and perfectly done everytime.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 23, 2010)

lol.

I did an allnight cook after an all day cook,  simply took a nap from about 7:00 p.m. until 10:30 p.m. to sleep off the earlier cooks festivities, and then started sans alcohol for the all nighter. 

My WSM is on my wood deck, so I dont leave it alone for too long, or go to sleep.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 27, 2010)

king of the TBS:


----------



## mule86 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looking good.

I won't smoke this weekend.  I'm re-heating BB's I smoked last weekend tonight.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 27, 2010)

its all good,  Im only firing up "the king" once this weekend,


----------



## mule86 (Feb 28, 2010)

A week later the Baby Backs were fantastic.  For my first smoke last weekend, I think they turned out great.  I can't even remember the last time I ate ribs before last weekend.  I know I'll be eating them a lot more in the future.

Without doing the research, what is the main difference between baby backs and spares?  Besides all of the prep for spares?


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 28, 2010)

spares have alot more fat,  which is good because it melts down and makes them jucier.  I also find spares get alot of flavor from the bones.  They also take a little longer.  

Both are great,  I just prefer babybacks by a small margin.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 28, 2010)

I am the proud owner of the MES 40" for the past 20 months.  When I was doing my research the one thing that kept me from buying the WSM, only 18" was available then, I didn't want to have cut or curl ribs, I wanted to lay a whole rack of ribs on the grate.  Plus I wanted a bit more capacity than the WSM had because we do 3 or 4 Backyard parties with 15 or more people each year.  So I bought the MES.

Well Weber came out with the 22" WSM.  I really want one but can't justify it to the wife since I own a good smoker.  Even though I don't currently own a WSM, I know that many BBQ competitions have been won by cooks using a WSM.  That they can cook 8 hours or more on a single load of fuel, and hold temperature if ambient is 40º or higher (which accounts for 85% of the year).

Thanks for sharing another great story about WSMs....


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 28, 2010)

I lay whole bb's flat on the racks my 18.5" WSM,  I just curve them to follow the curve of the wsm drum with the tickets bone portion towards the outside, later in the smoke when they shrink a little they lay flat easily.  

I also did 3 racks of spares on a rib rack without cutting or any issues.


----------



## tom in nc (Feb 28, 2010)

TBS from yesterday...



Q-view will be posted later today.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 28, 2010)

here is the one mod I do to the WSM every smoke,  wrap the water pan in foil(makes clean up easy),  otherwise the WSM is perfect & ready to go right from the box imho.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 2, 2010)

Maybe of interest to WSM owners out there,  Harry Soo(of Slap Yp Daddy BBQ) is doing a Q & A through March 4th on the Virtual Weber Bullet Site(I have no connection with this site, I just post there occasionally).

Some interesting tidbits, and info in the Q & A regarding the WSM.


----------



## rickw (Mar 2, 2010)

Headed over there now, thanks Jim.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 2, 2010)

no problem,  just some interesting WSM and competition info I thought.


----------



## rickw (Mar 3, 2010)

Had her fired up today.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 3, 2010)

RIck, did you seal the door on your WSM??


----------



## walt408 (Mar 3, 2010)

Rick, is your WSM in a windbreak? If so, how does it work? Sizes, etc?


----------



## shooter1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I haven't joined that site but I check it out from time to time. It was pretty cool to read some of Harry's answers. Apparently Harry doesn't eat much Que outside of competitions which I thought was interesting. Eats a lot of vegetarian dishes and of course Asian which wasn't a surprise. I think it would be fun to take one of his classes as he seems to have a great sense of humor.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 3, 2010)

glad I could direct you over there,

I have checked in a couple times, and find his answers interesting.


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 3, 2010)

Chis.

  Just read your thread after you answered mine about a new smoker. I think you may have made up my mind. I would love togo that long without such worry. I have a very small brinkmann gourmet & it needs constant attention.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 3, 2010)

glad I could help.


It took me a while to convert over to the WSM,  I was happy with my CG w/ sfb, it turned out some good bbq, but took alot of time adjusting vents and tending. Did turn out really good bbq though.

 I had a buddy loan me his WSM for a couple months this past summer, and really liked it and the food it cranked out.  I then went with a GOSM gas smoker because I didnt have the money for a WSM at the time and winter was coming & I needed something that could hold temps.  Thew GOSM held temps well, but something was missing for my tastes(flavor and texture of the meat),  got my own WSM for x-mas, and have been set & happy.

I have not done any competitions in the past, but am going to do some this year(rib cook-offs only),  and alot of competitions dont allow electrics, or gassers,  something to keep in mind.


----------



## rickw (Mar 3, 2010)

No I didn't Jim, I replace the door with one from  The Cajun Bandit 



 Yes, I have it inside a windbreak. I really like it as it does help with keeping temps constant. I pretty much took a 4x8 piece of plywood and cut it into thirds to make the shelter. It was cheap and easy.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 5, 2010)

The Q & A chat with Harry Soo just ended yesterday on TVWB site, and was really informative.

He didnt seem to hold back anyhting, and shared alot of tips,  many specific to the best smoker around, the WSM, but alot of general bbq knowledge as well.


----------



## acemakr (Mar 5, 2010)

How about you and The Dude and any other WSM owners do a daily 'factoid' on owning and operating the WSM?

Might make for some interesting commentary.

Gary


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 5, 2010)

maybe for tomorrows BB Ribs Ill do a step by step run through of the whole process from my method of setting it up & lighting(a hybrid of the Minion & Kiss methods), temp readings throghout the smoke,  etc.  focusing on the WSM's operation as much as the finished product.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 5, 2010)

Damn you and your convincing arguments! .... lol. Now I have to figure out a way to explain to the wife why I need to spend $400 for a 22" WSM.... when I already have my CGSP..... *sigh* this is gonna cost me a lot of "honey do's"!


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 5, 2010)

lol...

just trying to spread the gospel of the WSM...  its been a bbq revelation for me.


----------



## rickw (Mar 5, 2010)

The WSM 22" is probably the best $400 smoker on the market. It's my belief the 18" is also one of the best under $300 smokers on the market. 

I have no regrets, that's for sure.


----------



## herkysprings (Mar 5, 2010)

RickW;454135 said:
			
		

> No I didn't Jim, I replace the door with one from The Cajun Bandit
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Did that door come with sensor holes or anything? I cant tell from the description / picture.


----------



## rickw (Mar 5, 2010)

No it didn't, they do sell outlets for sensors though. They go into the original holes that the grate bolts use.


----------



## wmarkw (Mar 5, 2010)

I enjoyed that as well.  He gave a lot of good input.  I don't have a WSM but got a CB double chef probably not in the same league but a nice built smoker, so I've been following all the WSM smokes to get some tips.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 8, 2010)

I think alot of Harry's tips crossover to any smoker.  Plus his attitude regarding sharing the wealth and knowledge of bbq is refreshing.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 13, 2010)

all I need, the WSM & the kettle. rain and wind dont stop the bbq with these two.


----------



## rickw (Mar 13, 2010)

It sure doesn't stop me, that's for sure.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 24, 2010)

60 degree temps and its only going to get better. WSM did its majic as always yesterday.

After alot of research I go by these guidlines for lid temp vs rack temp. 

I rarely run mine over 210 lid temp

Lid temp/Top Rack/ Bottom Rack
205 /227/ 237
218/252/ 262
230/ 268/ 278
248/ 293/ 303

I try to hold my temps at 200-210 lid temp, and its all good. slow and low...


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 25, 2010)

Good to know on the lid temps. I ran mine with the lid temp at 250°, and was suprised when the corned beef had hit 180° internal after just 3 hrs. .... now I know why... lol.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 25, 2010)

I think there may be slight variations on ammount of fuel used, etc,  but I use these as a guideline for mine and they work pretty good.  I am not a big stickler for temps, but I like to know about where I am at.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 1, 2010)

4/1/2010:

I up and decided to sell my WSM today, decided to buy an MES, became a vegetarian, and stopped drinking.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Happy April Fool's Day.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 1, 2010)

ROFL! Good one.... had me going for a minute while I read the first line.. heh-heh.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 2, 2010)

just having a little fun on April Fool's Day,


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 2, 2010)

Well since you obviously don't want your WSM any more you can send it to me! lol


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 2, 2010)

lol,  probably not gonna happen in my lifetime...


----------



## richlife (May 1, 2010)

You guys are driving me nuts!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





About six weeks ago, I bought a Weber Genesis E-310 which I've been very happy with, but it has also allowed me to play a little with smoke (especially with a small addition that keeps the smoke from blowing out). I like the smoking flavor so much and have read enough about true smoking, that I really want to try it. Did anyone notice the "gotcha"? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I just bought a grill and LOML won't even let me TALK about a WSM






. (It's my fault really, we've had a lot of unusual expenses including a stupid mistake that cost me a couple thousand, so I'm lucky I'm not sleeping in my shop!) 

But you guys are making it SO HARD! I know, I know -- I should stop reading 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, but that wouldn't be any fun either. I'll just have to be content with enjoying your joy vicariously and pretending I'll find a 2009+ WSM 18.5 on craigslist for under $100. That don't smoke no ribs though!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Rich


----------



## chisoxjim (May 1, 2010)

good luck in your search,  I know I still check Craigslis almost every day(im kind of looking for a BGE).  

You could always get an older model, and just get a larger waterpan(pretty much the only difference other than the heat shield and the lid therm on the newer models).


----------



## richlife (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, I'm considering an older model also, Jim.  The important things to me on the new ones were actually the water pan (which as you said can be replaced) but especially the larger door.  To me, that door seems like a better "backup plan" if needed.  The thermo, I can do without or work around -- I figure to need internal measuring anyway and have a good probe I can use (my wife seldom uses it, I may as well).  The heat sheild is a reasonable idea, but easy to rig up.  

The only real potential advantage of a 2009+ then, is the door and not having to do the "workarounds". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Rich


----------



## chisoxjim (May 1, 2010)

all good points,  some folks have lucked out and found newer model WSM's on Craiglist as you are trying to do for great prices.  I hope you can snag one.


----------



## mule86 (May 1, 2010)

I've had the TBS rolling all day on my 18.5''.  2-5lb pork butts and now some ABT's while the butts are resting.  Began at 7am and the WSM held at 250 lid temp for 7 hours and now counting.  I left for an hour and a half during the morning and came back to see the temps hadn't moved.  I love this smoker.


----------



## caveman (May 1, 2010)

Yes.  The WSM surely is worth it's weight in smoke.  I love how I can just set it & do my prep work in the kitchen now.  I am looking to pick up a kettle now & I am all set.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 1, 2010)

nice guys...

Got my smoke started a little late,  we are painting our family room today, and I just got the food on the WSM@ 4:00,  right now some chicken wings on the bottom rack, and some salted jalapenos on the top rack.  Tequila marinated top round(london Broil fixin to go on in about an hour.


----------



## caveman (May 1, 2010)

You're killing me Jim.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 1, 2010)

thanks caveman,

Im good to go(london broil on gonna smoke it for about 50 minutes,  just had my first drink(s) of the day some tequila and the High Life.

Ive been taking pics, and it should be a spread, I hope to get the pics up tonight.


----------



## caveman (May 1, 2010)

I'll be looking for them.  My brother-in-law loves London broil.  It has gotten to the point that my Sister won't even discuss Bar-be-que with me as my skill set has been taken to a new level.  But London broil sounds great.  I will be taking notes.  Anytime you are ready sir.  And post that drink too as I have to work so I want to drink vicariously through you.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 1, 2010)

quickly got too lit,  Ill get the pics over to photobucket, but Ill post what I did  tomorrow.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 7, 2010)

figured I'd give SMF one last try today,   no virus warnings so far, so Id figure Id make a post, and see what happens(for the record I have been on the net the entire day at the other sites I participate on and had zero attacks unlike what was going on @ SMF daily last week. )    

But I digress....

I had a pig roast this past weekend, and had my pal WSM guru Gary Wiviott out as one of my guests,  he lugged hi 22.5" WSM out, and did some high heat buttermilk brined chicken thighs, and left the WSM out at my place to borrow for a while:

the 22.5" is much bigger side by side:







my buddy Gary "low and slow" Wiviott:













ill give the big dog WSM a run this weekend to see how I like it and how much fuel it uses.


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 7, 2010)

Rubbing Shoulders with the Stars!!!      How cool is that?


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks like a good time was had by all 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I know I use more fuel with my 22.5", but I love having the room when I need it... lol.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 7, 2010)

Sure was a good time, if I dont get any virus attacks on SMF today I will post some pics of the pig roast tomorrow,  either way they will be on my blog & facebook page tonight.

Not sure what I am going to do on the big dog this upcoming weekend,  ribs, maybe throw a curveball and try a pizza.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 7, 2010)

chisoxjim said:


> Sure was a good time, if I dont get any virus attacks on SMF today I will post some pics of the pig roast tomorrow,  either way they will be on my blog & facebook page tonight.
> 
> Not sure what I am going to do on the big dog this upcoming weekend,  ribs, maybe throw a curveball and try a pizza.


Good deal Jim...I saw the 22.5" when I did the grill comp on Saturday...that thing is massive!  The door on the floor model look a little wanky, but that can be fixed easily...too bad I only won 100.00 gift card...coulda gotten one...

Have to check your site out tonight...I'm real curious about the La Caja China


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 8, 2010)

indyadmin1974 said:


> Good deal Jim...I saw the 22.5" when I did the grill comp on Saturday...that thing is massive!  The door on the floor model look a little wanky, but that can be fixed easily...too bad I only won 100.00 gift card...coulda gotten one...
> 
> Have to check your site out tonight...I'm real curious about the La Caja China


sounds like you did alright @ your first comp.  congrats.

The La Caja is great,  I want one now.   It used 80 lbs of charcoal for the 7.5 hours it worked.  but that local pig was great,  loved the roasted taste from the skin and bones.

Pics are up on my blog and my bbq facebook page. 

I might not get a chance to use the 22.5" WSM this weekend.  maybe on Sunday if anything, and I might try some pizzas on it.


----------



## volsfan (Jun 8, 2010)

Great information. I just got my 22" on Saturday and have only used it once. My problem was a didn't use nearly enough charcoal. Lesson learned.

Question for you, you said you filled the ring with lump and some wood chunks then poured a chimny load on top. Do you recommend lump over regular briquets. Most things I have read say the lump burns too fast and too hot for a smoker. But it sure looked like your system worked great..


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 27, 2010)

2nd try at posting this reply...  site wouldnt let the first try through...

Used a 22.5" WSM a buddly loaned me last night.  I liked the larger capacity, but the big dog WSM is a fuel hog(not by how much it uses, but how much it takes to load it up.  With that said the big WSM is still holding 200 degrees 18 hours after i lit it. 

I used coconut shell briquettes for the first time a 18lb bag, was $6.  This stuff burned clean, hot, and long.  I also used maple as my wood.  Im getting more of this stuff.

overall I liked how I could just slap the slabs on the rack vs having to position them on the WSM by bending them on the rack.  I could have cooked what i did on the 18.5", but it was fun trying a new model. 

coconut shell briquettes:







Weber gang:







For the size of smokes i typically do the big WSM would be kind of overkill,  For my family of 3 and a few guests the 18.5" is plenty.  For a bigger group the big WSM would be ideal.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jun 28, 2010)

Coconut Charcoal? Now that sounds interesting. I may have to get me some of that action. And I would like to go on record as saying you just cant go wrong with the WSM


----------

